# What's next after Samsung Galaxy S3



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

So what flag ship phones coming out this year after this Samsung Galaxy S3 in general and more specifically Verizon? Debating should i replace my Bionics with the S3 or wait for something else.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The next Nexus perhaps? Fat chance it being on Verizon though.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

If you're not an AOSP junkie like I am, the SGS3 is quite the phone and with all that RAM, it's futureproofed.
Even so, it's going to get some nice custom ROMs

Go get it if not the GNex.


----------



## troyzero (Dec 14, 2011)

Seems the only other big phones due this year on Verizon will be the razr hd from moto (blech) and the next iPhone (double blech) 
That is probably all we are going to see this year. I have given up hope of seeing another nexus on Verizon, but I am very happy with my s3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

I guess S3 it is. Now time to hit ebay..so I can keep my unlimited grandfathered dataplan. Damn Verizon.


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Screw big red, to think any other device will be as lucky as the GS3 was to be unlocked is not happenin. There will def be nice things to come, but from a flashers point of view its (as of now) GS3 or NEXUS...end of line...

M.yA.nD.droidS3


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (May 18, 2012)

troyzero said:


> Seems the only other big phones due this year on Verizon will be the razr hd from moto (blech) and the next iPhone (double blech)
> That is probably all we are going to see this year. I have given up hope of seeing another nexus on Verizon, but I am very happy with my s3
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Agreed on both blechs lol

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (May 18, 2012)

I'm definitely not looking forward to the possibility of the root checker that Verizon is looking to install on their phones

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

troyzero said:


> Seems the only other big phones due this year on Verizon will be the razr hd from moto (blech) and the next iPhone (double blech)
> That is probably all we are going to see this year. I have given up hope of seeing another nexus on Verizon, but I am very happy with my s3
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Why have you given up hope? Why wouldn't they carry the next nexus?

Sent from my Droid Charge
Tweaked 3.0b2


----------



## jetshinoda (Aug 17, 2011)

well actually if someone noticed there's an exynos5 kernel tree on aosp....and logically thinking there's a purpose of putting it there..so there's still a chance samsung will carry the next new nexus..well since exynos5 is owned by samsung right?


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

Verizon is getting the note II which had a exynos processor.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jetshinoda (Aug 17, 2011)

imneveral0ne said:


> Verizon is getting the note II which had a exynos processor.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


ok it's an exynos....but since when a Galaxy Note runs AOSP? it will run Touchwiz for stock and touchwiz kernel and aosp kernel isn't the same cmiiw


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

After the galaxy s 3 comes the galaxy s 4

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------

